# My first skiff



## Hightide03 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice! Lets see some pictures


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Really enjoying this Skiff. Got some stuff on order for a few mods, I'll share pics once they get in and installed/


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice rig man. Congrats!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Put some slime on her!!!!!!!!!!!

congrats.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks folks. I’ve gotten slime on her, I’m trying to get slime in her. ;-)

Completely new to this game. Did manage to get in the midst of a bunch of redfish today, was fly fishing, but they wanted nothing to do with what I was throwing. Did see one with its back out but couldn’t get to it quickly enough. Still was great to see them.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Pretty lucky to have this as a first skiff. My first skiff was a coleman crawdads with 1978 5hp.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice rig. Enjoy.


----------



## Royce_Dahnke (Sep 9, 2014)

new2theflats said:


> Really enjoying this Skiff. Got some stuff on order for a few mods, I'll share pics once they get in and installed/
> 
> View attachment 104072


nice rig man! from the launch in that pic you are in my neck of the woods , PM me and lets get up sometime I'm in Destin


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks. PM headed your way.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Two mods so far. Whiskers and a TV set on a Balzout Mount with FMT (which is the bomb). Only one more mod to go I hope. ;-)


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Very Nice! Crongrats


----------



## davisob23 (Dec 16, 2019)

new2theflats said:


> Two mods so far. Whiskers and a TV set on a Balzout Mount with FMT (which is the bomb). Only one more mod to go I hope. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 106558


New to boat mods, etc. What is the purpose of the Whiskers?


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Whiskers is my name for them. They are actually LineTack Light Spikes from Carbon Marine. They are to help manage fly line, especially keep it from going under the boat when casting or retrieving.

Some folks use tall buckets, some just strip into the cockpit, others use a cage around the casting platform. I don't like buckets, and seems like there is always something in the cockpit for the line to catch on, so I thought I'd give these a try.


----------



## wooddrow (Dec 31, 2013)

new2theflats said:


> Whiskers is my name for them. They are actually LineTack Light Spikes from Carbon Marine. They are to help manage fly line, especially keep it from going under the boat when casting or retrieving.
> 
> Some folks use tall buckets, some just strip into the cockpit, others use a cage around the casting platform. I don't like buckets, and seems like there is always something in the cockpit for the line to catch on, so I thought I'd give these a try.


Are these spikes removeable? how are they attached? sweet sled


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks. The pad for the spikes has an adhesive sticker on it. Three of the ones I got wouldn’t stick but I had spares and they are all sticking fine now. Ive got them stuck on top of all grip (cleaned the surface with rubbing alcohol first). They should come off easy when/if I want them off. Maybe take some Googone to take off any stubborn adhesive.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

The final mod to the Glide. Had East Cape build this for me.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Ok, so that wasn't the "final" mod on the Glide. Perhaps this is. Added a cav plate (Permatrim) and moved the engine up one hole. I'm sure I can go up another (the final) hole but I need to source another 2x4. Then even with a jack plate I don't think I could go up any further due to the cowling hitting the poling platform.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

new2theflats said:


> Ok, so that wasn't the "final" mod on the Glide. Perhaps this is. Added a cav plate (Permatrim) and moved the engine up one hole. I'm sure I can go up another (the final) hole but I need to source another 2x4. Then even with a jack plate I don't think I could go up any further due to the cowling hitting the poling platform.
> View attachment 119946


I'll bet a stainless 4 blade prop is in the next set of pictures.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Battfisher said:


> I'll bet a stainless 4 blade prop is in the next set of pictures.


I'll bet you are correct. First I need to go up to the final hole, then take measurements and speeds, and rpms, and my subjective view on performance- and pass that on shallow water's angriest man.

I'm a little low on rpm with the current prop, and there is room to swing a bigger diameter blade. I'm guessing that means less pitch to get the rpm I want. But I'm sure Jack will have the answer.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

What kind of clearance does your motor have when towing? I could not tilt the motor all the way without hitting the platform on my old skiff. Wasn't a problem. You'll only hit the platform once or twice before you learn. lol


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Sublime said:


> What kind of clearance does your motor have when towing? I could not tilt the motor all the way without hitting the platform on my old skiff. Wasn't a problem. You'll only hit the platform once or twice before you learn. lol


Where it is now, no problem. When I go up the final hole it will hit if I trim it up with the motor centered, but I think if it's turned all the way left or right there will be enough clearance- will find out soon enough.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

The motor is as high as it will go now without a jack plate. It will hit the poling platform when raising to trailering position unless the motor is turned to the right or left where the cowling then clears by a half inch at its tightest spot- once past that and on its trailering kickstand it clears by almost two inches.

The motor's cav plate is now above the bottom of the boat and as the picture shows I can go up an inch in diameter on the prop. Tomorrow will head out fishing and test this new height.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

That looks pretty good. I am surmising you are going full tilt when trailering. Some people hate transom savers but it looks like you have a good roller on the back of the trailer, so that might be an option if you find out you can go another hole up.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Runs great at this height. Gained .9mph (confirmed both directions), I imagine from less drag from the lower unit and perhaps more efficiency from the prop because of the cav plate. I could probably go up a little more but that would require a jack plate and I don't want the added weight.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

new2theflats said:


> Runs great at this height. Gained .9mph (confirmed both directions), I imagine from less drag from the lower unit and perhaps more efficiency from the prop because of the cav plate. I could probably go up a little more but that would require a jack plate and I don't want the added weight.


what’s your top speed?

also, nice rig!


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

20.9 - 21mph @ 5,200rpm

That's two people and 12 gal of fuel.

And thanks


----------



## FosterKid (Mar 4, 2020)

new2theflats said:


> The final mod to the Glide. Had East Cape build this for me.
> View attachment 113934


That is sick!!!


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

raise that motor some more, I run mine with the nosecone at the bottom of the skiff


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

scissorhands said:


> raise that motor some more, I run mine with the nosecone at the bottom of the skiff


Soooo...here's the deal. I'm having an EVOv built. Unsure at this point if I'll keep the Glide, but if I do I will add a jackplate so I can raise it further, and definitely put a different prop on it.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

new2theflats said:


> Soooo...here's the deal. I'm having an EVOv built. Unsure at this point if I'll keep the Glide, but if I do I will add a jackplate so I can raise it further, and definitely put a different prop on it.


Looking good! How's the water pressure as you get up that much higher?


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

The prop only cavitates very slightly in a hard turn takeoff- and I only did that to test it. I imagine even then it's only the top blade that is breaking the surface so water pressure isn't affected. IF I decided to keep the boat since I'll be taking the engine even higher I'll add a low water pickup as well.


----------

